

Here's why Apple Watch apps are freakishly slow. - aabajian
https://aabajian.wordpress.com/2015/04/18/are-apple-watch-apps-freakishly-slow-to-preserve-battery-life/

======
__Joker
Correct me if I am wrong, but none of the third party apps run directly on
watch. They run on the phone. For more see
[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/Genera...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/General/Conceptual/WatchKitProgrammingGuide/DesigningaWatchKitApp.html)

~~~
aabajian
Hey ___Joker, that was my point in writing the article. For the non-technical
out there, Apple has restricted 3rd party apps to run on the iPhone not on the
watch. I was _hoping_ that hardware access (such as the heart rate monitor)
would be provided on the watch itself in some way. For example, if I wanted to
poll the heart rate monitor every millisecond or so while the user is
exercising, I wouldn't want every request to go through the phone. Instead,
I'd like to put in an "if" statement that says if the person's heart rate goes
over 120 notify them to slow down.

~~~
pan69
>> poll the heart rate monitor every millisecond

Every millisecond? Isn't that a bit overkill?

